# Hedgehog Valentine's Day Card!



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Soo I was walking through my local Rite-Aid store looking for a valentines day card for my boyfriend, and I came across this! I obviously had to buy it. Not the *most* romantic card ever, but I mean, it has a pop-up hedgie. It's automatically the best =)


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes!!! Love it


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ooh, a new one! There's been another one for the past few years. Who's the maker? I need to hunt it down.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Guess I'm going to Rite Aid. Love the card. That's adorable


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

adorable!!!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Found this one at Target last week and couldn't resist!
[attachment=1:1ijqa6ug]image.jpg[/attachment:1ijqa6ug]
[attachment=0:1ijqa6ug]image.jpg[/attachment:1ijqa6ug]


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

sklock65 said:


> Found this one at Target last week and couldn't resist!
> [attachment=1:3phg23s5]image.jpg[/attachment:3phg23s5]
> [attachment=0:3phg23s5]image.jpg[/attachment:3phg23s5]


I saw that one on tumblr and I tought "so cute"
wellnot as much as the hedgehog velentine's day card I made!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I just saw the one sklock65 posted at World Market, and of course I had to buy it


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

They are really cute! I made one myself (even though I never celebrate Valentine's Day, but it was a request :lol: )


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Draenog said:


> They are really cute! I made one myself (even though I never celebrate Valentine's Day, but it was a request :lol: )


awww so cute! I love Loki's blog, getting my hedgie fix.

Hedghog cards (or art) is really quite popular at the moment, hedgie art is the things that sells the most in my shop.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love your hedgie linocut


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love cards for any occasion. I am always hunting for pretty or interesting or unique cards. that is why Draenog's card is so wonderful. FiaSpice also has fabulous art and PJ paints. Ohhhhhhhh! To have such talent!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

